# Motors from China.



## Testit and u shall know (Jan 27, 2008)

Which 1 would you choose?

The 11kW from Zibo is $485US / $640NZD.

KiwiEv how many kiloWatts is your Motor?

I dont have a price on the Wannan Motors as yet.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey that's very very interesting! And so is the price!

My motor is rated at 74 kilowatts *peak*, although realistically I'm probably lucky to get around 43 kilowatts peak with the batteries/controller I have. 
I'm _guessing _that motors 11kW rating is continuous, and the peak may be 3 or 4 times that. That's a guess though as the charts didn't seem to show a peak rating. The max RPM looks low as it's designed for a forklift but as discussed in this thread, with the right forklift motor, that's not a problem.
With the price alone, it could be ideal for a budget lightweight conversion, or even a couple in tandem perhaps? Thood for Fought.
Anyone else see anything I'm missing?


----------



## Testit and u shall know (Jan 27, 2008)

Rpms not a prob as most vehicles at 100-120kmh do around 2500-3000rpm. Theres always the option of gearing up slightly to ease the motor at top speed while still having good acceleration off the mark. I intend installing gen/alt banks which will supply power and charge at the same time thus cutting the battery bank 4-6 to a minimum cutting down on weight and increase milage(milage could be unlimited no need for plug in charge). Batteries needed for brakes and reserve if necessary.
Who needs a vehicle weighted down with batteries and limited milage.
Im no doubting Thomas. Anything is possible.
Beware the so called experts, they tell us its not possible and suppress information which will lead us to freedom.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

The dimensions of the Zi Bo motor seem fairly similar to the 9" American motors. It would be interesting to know how much they weigh. On the Thermal tests info sheet the Advanced DC FB1-4001 motor has a continuous rating of 21.5 kW at 6000 RPM on 144v supply. The car I'm converting requires a theoretical 12 kW to maintain a 100 km/h cruise on flat level windless road. So I require some margin over this for the continuous rating of my motor in order not to over heat my motor in normal use.


----------



## Testit and u shall know (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres a few more motors that might be useful for conversions.
XQ10 300mm dia x 400mm L


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

How about a small ENTROPY engine to power it?

Much simpler, easier and almost free power......

Remember how many millions GM spent on the Sterling heat Engine? 

They DO work, but not good enough to run a car well....


----------

